# Please help us choose a town in Queensland



## PeterTree (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi all,

We are coming for a holiday to Australia and the purpose of our holiday will also be to find suitable areas for us to live in Australia.

Please help with any recommendations of areas we can go visit and experience while we are on holiday. We will be road tripping all along the Queensland coast and some areas inland.

We love trees, tropical plants, the sea, farming, cycling our kids to school, a good sense of community and reasonable proximity to Brisbane city (50 - 200km).

To summarise:

- Small to medium farms or otherwise large properties (+- acreage) available
- Accessibility to the sea: either at the sea or otherwise up to an 45min from the sea
- Good primary school and possibly high school also
- Accessibility to basic shopping facilities up to 20km radius
- Vibrant and caring community
- Distance to Brisbane CBD +- 50km to 200km
- Accessibility to public transport if possible
- Many trees, tropical plants and trees if possible

I know this is asking for a lot but *any suggestions of areas to be considered will be of great use*.
Thanks in advance 

Kind Regards,

Peter


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I suggest looking at Redland City area, just outside Brisbane City.

There are acreage options, many drive or train to Brisbane City.
May take their boats out on the water at weekends for fishing

A good choice of schools, as with most areas.

Shopping options are great, especially Capalaba and Victoria Point, with Carindale also not too far away.


----------



## Aussies Downunder (Jul 25, 2015)

Look up the online newspaper "The Land". It will be a great starting point for you.


----------



## Marek Stachura (Jun 10, 2017)

If you want to buy the town in Queensland, I'd like to suggest you in Surfers Paradise and Sydney. There are too many options to check out what you are looking for. In that area, apartments, units, and lands are available to buy with all the facilities, including beach view, transportation, educational schools, shopping malls and much more.


----------

